# Bonzi's Top 5



## Bonzi (Mar 16, 2016)

So far, my favorite USMB posters of the month (so far) are:

WillHaftawaite 
Cassy Mo 
defcon4 
iamwhatiseem 
pillars

Ranking is based on the following:  _*Content, Flattery, Frequency of Communication, On Line Personality*_

Rankings may change daily or weekly depending on my mood..


----------



## Bonzi (Mar 16, 2016)

you're one of my favorites too CrusaderFrank - i just have not been running into you that much this month


----------



## Bonzi (Mar 16, 2016)

special mention to saveliberty   although for some reason has been talking less to me lately ...


----------



## Iceweasel (Mar 16, 2016)

Damn, woman. You need help.


----------



## saveliberty (Mar 16, 2016)

Let me know if I'm getting close to the list, so I can correct it.  TIA


----------



## Moonglow (Mar 16, 2016)

This pretends to be a pop culture, who's who list...But is mainly post padding to stay in the top position...


----------



## Bonzi (Mar 16, 2016)

Iceweasel said:


> Damn, woman. You need help.



I'm terribly bored ... plus, I'll be leaving soon so, I figure I may as well go out in all my insane glory


----------



## strollingbones (Mar 16, 2016)

2,450 post or more in 16 days.....153 posts a day....


----------



## Bonzi (Mar 16, 2016)

Moonglow said:


> This pretends to be a pop culture, who's who list...But is mainly post padding to stay in the top position...



yeah well, who is going to respond to this.  I admit, it's very "JR" cause the only thing it will draw is bashing (or flaming if you prefer)....


----------



## strollingbones (Mar 16, 2016)

leaving soon....do tell?


----------



## Bonzi (Mar 16, 2016)

I love to post.  I would post a lot more if I could.  But not for the ranking or label, just because I'm a lifeless hiding from real life fucker....


----------



## Bonzi (Mar 16, 2016)

strollingbones said:


> leaving soon....do tell?



End of April likely - either totally gone or posting so little it will be like I'm gone....long story... nothing to do with anyone here


----------



## Bonzi (Mar 16, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> Let me know if I'm getting close to the list, so I can correct it.  TIA



you are so sweet - you are actually on the list in my head, you are one of my faves


----------



## strollingbones (Mar 16, 2016)

so why are you going in late april?  rehab?


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 16, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> So far, my favorite USMB posters of the month (so far) are:
> 
> WillHaftawaite
> Cassy Mo
> ...



You must be lonely.


----------



## strollingbones (Mar 16, 2016)

and why do you....who expects everyone to answer questions..suddenly go all coy


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 16, 2016)

Why not just start a thread titled "PAY ATTENTION TO ME SOMEBODY!!!"


----------



## strollingbones (Mar 16, 2016)

i got too much to do today....as i post that lol....


----------



## strollingbones (Mar 16, 2016)

i dont care about the threads just surprised she says she is leaving maybe but wont tell why......i am anything if not nosey


----------



## Moonglow (Mar 16, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> I love to post.  I would post a lot more if I could.  But not for the ranking or label, just because I'm a lifeless hiding from real life fucker....


Wa-hoe Nelly to much 411..


----------



## Moonglow (Mar 16, 2016)

strollingbones said:


> i dont care about the threads just surprised she says she is leaving maybe but wont tell why......i am anything if not nosey


Smell that??


----------



## Moonglow (Mar 16, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Why not just start a thread titled "PAY ATTENTION TO ME SOMEBODY!!!"


I hope you shaved well...er slept well...


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 16, 2016)

Oh girlfriend!  Here's a hug for ya!


----------



## Pop23 (Mar 16, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Why not just start a thread titled "PAY ATTENTION TO ME SOMEBODY!!!"



I tried that. Found out the only one wanting to pay attention to me was the NSA.  

Truth is, they even found me boring.


----------



## Moonglow (Mar 16, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Mar 16, 2016)

Moonglow said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Why not just start a thread titled "PAY ATTENTION TO ME SOMEBODY!!!"
> ...



Is there something you'd like to say to me??  Don't be ascared.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 16, 2016)

Moonglow said:


>



Are you mad, bro?  You didn't make it to the top 5 list.    Lol.


----------



## Bonzi (Mar 16, 2016)

strollingbones said:


> so why are you going in late april?  rehab?



no, i have not had a drink in ages, but today would be the day if I decided to fall off the wagon.....
like I said it's a long story that would require me to get into details about my persona life... so... it will have to remain a mystery for now!


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 16, 2016)

Let's see, my top 5 list is . . . er, ummmm . . . .


----------



## MisterBeale (Mar 16, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> So far, my favorite USMB posters of the month (so far) are:
> 
> WillHaftawaite
> Cassy Mo
> ...


----------



## Bonzi (Mar 16, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Why not just start a thread titled "PAY ATTENTION TO ME SOMEBODY!!!"



I'll take all the attention and conversation I can get... if it's interesting and fun


----------



## Moonglow (Mar 16, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


----------



## saveliberty (Mar 16, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Why not just start a thread titled "PAY ATTENTION TO ME SOMEBODY!!!"



Ironic post is ironic.

You're better off invisible.


----------



## Bonzi (Mar 16, 2016)

MisterBeale said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > So far, my favorite USMB posters of the month (so far) are:
> ...



better the wall of shame than the WALK of shame


----------



## saveliberty (Mar 16, 2016)

Moonglow said:


>



You need to properly attribute that quote to A&D.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 16, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> > so why are you going in late april?  rehab?
> ...



Oh, don't go and do that now.


----------



## Bonzi (Mar 16, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Why not just start a thread titled "PAY ATTENTION TO ME SOMEBODY!!!"
> ...



this is why I love saveliberty - cats are the bestest!


----------



## Moonglow (Mar 16, 2016)




----------



## Bonzi (Mar 16, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



... in time...


----------



## strollingbones (Mar 16, 2016)

so bottom line it....good gosh girl ...i assure you ...you wont shock me....matter of fact i would love it if someone would shock me..


----------



## Bonzi (Mar 16, 2016)

Moonglow said:


>



odious.....


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 16, 2016)

Moonglow said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...



Oh come on!  You are so transparent.    Lol.


----------



## strollingbones (Mar 16, 2016)

o put a shirt on it moon


----------



## Bonzi (Mar 16, 2016)

strollingbones said:


> so bottom line it....good gosh girl ...i assure you ...you wont shock me....matter of fact i would love it if someone would shock me..



it's not for your protection, it's for mine   I'll tell you before I leave.  You're a good egg.....


----------



## Moonglow (Mar 16, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


I don't have her addy....


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 16, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Why not just start a thread titled "PAY ATTENTION TO ME SOMEBODY!!!"
> ...



Well, dish then!  We're all waiting.


----------



## Bonzi (Mar 16, 2016)

Moonglow is such a baby.

He's the FIRST person I told that I loved him on here (either him or Sonny) but pretty sure it was him....

He knows he's on my "all time" list - Top 10


----------



## Moonglow (Mar 16, 2016)

strollingbones said:


> o put a shirt on it moon


----------



## Bonzi (Mar 16, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



I do what I do.  If you're bored or uninterested, move along!


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 16, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> > so bottom line it....good gosh girl ...i assure you ...you wont shock me....matter of fact i would love it if someone would shock me..
> ...



Are you a secret agent?


----------



## saveliberty (Mar 16, 2016)

strollingbones said:


> so bottom line it....good gosh girl ...i assure you ...you wont shock me....matter of fact i would love it if someone would shock me..



Frayed electrical cords...taser?


----------



## Bonzi (Mar 16, 2016)

Moonglow said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> > o put a shirt on it moon



... says the picture of normalcy....


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 16, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...



Dish!


----------



## Moonglow (Mar 16, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> Moonglow is such a baby.
> 
> He's the FIRST person I told that I loved him on here (either him or Sonny) but pretty sure it was him....
> 
> He knows he's on my "all time" list - Top 10


----------



## Bonzi (Mar 16, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > strollingbones said:
> ...



no, i just have a lot of secrets! but don't we all.... who here really says anything in detail about their personal life.... ?


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 16, 2016)

Moonglow said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> > o put a shirt on it moon



You are the male version of a Bonzi.


----------



## saveliberty (Mar 16, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Are you a secret agent?



Stupid question is stupid.

Obviously a witness relocation issue.


----------



## Bonzi (Mar 16, 2016)

Moonglow said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow is such a baby.
> ...



yeah yeah, you always to to threads to say how much you DON'T care! hmmm hmmmm


----------



## saveliberty (Mar 16, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> You are the male version of a Bonzi.



You should jump on that.  Sorry about that Moon...


----------



## Bonzi (Mar 16, 2016)

I need to go back to the facility


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 16, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...



I don't have secrets, I just prefer not to share with a bunch of strangers!  Lol.


----------



## Moonglow (Mar 16, 2016)




----------



## MisterBeale (Mar 16, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> > so why are you going in late april?  rehab?
> ...


So. . . let me get this straight.

For the first time since you have been a member here, you actually have the opportunity to write something interesting, you tease the board with us that you have something interesting, you could even write it as a fictional story of pawn it off as a the story of a "friend," and you choose not to divulge?


----------



## Bonzi (Mar 16, 2016)

once a truth is told ^ not much more to say....


----------



## Moonglow (Mar 16, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > strollingbones said:
> ...


----------



## saveliberty (Mar 16, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Dish!



The fuck off light is on bitch.


----------



## strollingbones (Mar 16, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...



me...i totally dont give a flying fuck who knows what....if you cant find me with the info out there..that is on you.....
personal details are what makes up life...if you have a life you have personal details..

i hope whatever it is....you do well and find whatever you want/need/desire and if you fall flat on your face...dont give up or be ashamed....when you hit rock bottom..start drilling down is my motto


----------



## Bonzi (Mar 16, 2016)

MisterBeale said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > strollingbones said:
> ...



I still have a month and a half... I might share before my departure.... I'm waiting for someone to come in and say "oh she's not leaving"... shocked it has not happened yet....


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 16, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> I need to go back to the facility


----------



## Bonzi (Mar 16, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Dish!
> ...



Wow..... it's okay saveliberty... you don't have to whiteknight for me... i'm a grown up


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 16, 2016)

MisterBeale said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > strollingbones said:
> ...



It's all about the attention.  I would think that would be obvious.


----------



## Moonglow (Mar 16, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...


----------



## Bonzi (Mar 16, 2016)

strollingbones said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



oh well you definitely don't apply to that bones, I stand corrected.
we all have our different situations, and, I fully into to let it all fly out (things I have not said but want to etc.) prior to my departure....
I may check in from time to time, but if I'm not able to be on frequently, it really is not as fun.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 16, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Is that little pussy bitching again?


----------



## saveliberty (Mar 16, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> I still have a month and a half... I might share before my departure.... I'm waiting for someone to come in and say "oh she's not leaving"... shocked it has not happened yet....



Trust only a few.  Keep yourself as a top priority.


----------



## Bonzi (Mar 16, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...



already confessed to that.  Next? ... also I don't think people post here to be ignored, just sayin'...


----------



## Bonzi (Mar 16, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > I still have a month and a half... I might share before my departure.... I'm waiting for someone to come in and say "oh she's not leaving"... shocked it has not happened yet....
> ...



you are one I trust.


----------



## saveliberty (Mar 16, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Is that little pussy bitching again?



Mr. Pussycat to you.


----------



## Moonglow (Mar 16, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...


----------



## Moonglow (Mar 16, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 16, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > I need to go back to the facility



That is a KICK ASS tune!


----------



## Moonglow (Mar 16, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...


Playing with yourself, again I see..


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 16, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> So far, my favorite USMB posters of the month (so far) are:
> 
> WillHaftawaite
> Cassy Mo
> ...



snob..bet you used to eat at the cool kids table


----------



## strollingbones (Mar 16, 2016)

honey even in prison you get computer time.....


----------



## saveliberty (Mar 16, 2016)

I was grumpy cat, trying to breakout.  Lots of things needing repair this week, funeral on Friday and another in the wings, taxes due and landscape season will start soon, which means tiredness and soreness for three months.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 16, 2016)

Moonglow said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



???  Fantasizing again?


----------



## saveliberty (Mar 16, 2016)

strollingbones said:


> honey even in prison you get computer time.....



Yes, but no internet in Norway or maybe it was Finland.


----------



## Moonglow (Mar 16, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 16, 2016)

Moonglow said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...



Ha, ha, ha!  I am your puppet master.    ALRIGHT!


----------



## MisterBeale (Mar 16, 2016)

strollingbones said:


> honey even in prison you get computer time.....


----------



## Moonglow (Mar 16, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


----------



## saveliberty (Mar 16, 2016)

Narcissist photo shop hag makes it all about her once again.  Who was going to get a high post count out of this again?


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 16, 2016)

Moonglow said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...



What's the matter?  You don't like Metal Lica?


----------



## Moonglow (Mar 16, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> Narcissist photo shop hag makes it all about her once again.  Who was going to get a high post count out of this again?


----------



## Bonzi (Mar 16, 2016)

Moonglow said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > strollingbones said:
> ...



don't be dumb.  My departure only came up as a side bar to this thread... dope!


----------



## Moonglow (Mar 16, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


They are ok, the 17 year old females in leather at the concerts are better..


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 16, 2016)

Moonglow said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...


----------



## Moonglow (Mar 16, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...


----------



## Bonzi (Mar 16, 2016)

rightwinger said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > So far, my favorite USMB posters of the month (so far) are:
> ...



oh I love you too RW!    even though you are not really a RW!
no, I sat with the rejects (who were below the nerds!)


----------



## Bonzi (Mar 16, 2016)

strollingbones said:


> honey even in prison you get computer time.....



not going to prison - I might one day before I die!  hopefully for a good cause!


----------



## saveliberty (Mar 16, 2016)

By drown you mean drink Moon?


----------



## Bonzi (Mar 16, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> Narcissist photo shop hag makes it all about her once again.  Who was going to get a high post count out of this again?



... I think at least ChrisL's pics all look like her.  I have seen others on here where every pic of themselves looks totally different than the other...... <ahem>


----------



## Moonglow (Mar 16, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 16, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 16, 2016)

Moonglow said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...



Why do you keep posting pictures of girls?  Are you a girl in RL?


----------



## saveliberty (Mar 16, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> ... I think at least ChrisL's pics all look like her.  I have seen others on here where every pic of themselves looks totally different than the other...... <ahem>



<Gasp!>

That is why I always use this avie...


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 16, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Narcissist photo shop hag makes it all about her once again.  Who was going to get a high post count out of this again?
> ...



I knew you loved me.


----------



## Bonzi (Mar 16, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



yep, I was a Queen fan


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 16, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...



I used to eat with the AV guys


----------



## Bonzi (Mar 16, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...



You're FAIRLY consistent ... there are people on here I genuinely hate with a passion!  They probably like it too!


----------



## Moonglow (Mar 16, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


----------



## Bonzi (Mar 16, 2016)

rightwinger said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



So cute!
I wish I could go back in time and date nerds.... they are all probably rich.

If you had no group, there was a lunch table, like there was maybe 5 of us.  That's where I sat.


----------



## Moonglow (Mar 16, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...


Did you have all their 8-tracks...??


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 16, 2016)




----------



## Bonzi (Mar 16, 2016)

Moonglow said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Nope, vinyl


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 16, 2016)

Moonglow said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...



I know you wish you were a pretty girl, huh?    Do you wear girl panties?


----------



## saveliberty (Mar 16, 2016)

rightwinger said:


> I used to eat with the AV guys



Should have spent more time with those guys.  It would have come in handy knowing how to use the film projector, overhead projector and mimeograph machine when I started teaching.


----------



## Bonzi (Mar 16, 2016)

ChrisL said:


>



appropo


----------



## saveliberty (Mar 16, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> I know you wish you were a pretty girl, huh?    Do you wear girl panties?



Resisting using this in my signature...


----------



## Bonzi (Mar 16, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > I used to eat with the AV guys
> ...



but totally useless to know now!


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 16, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > I used to eat with the AV guys
> ...



Such valuable skills today


----------



## saveliberty (Mar 16, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> but totally useless to know now!



Kids would think it was new stuff...


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 16, 2016)




----------



## Bonzi (Mar 16, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > but totally useless to know now!
> ...



no chance on the mimeograph!


----------



## saveliberty (Mar 16, 2016)

rightwinger said:


> Such valuable skills today



I am totally set if time machines become available.


----------



## Bonzi (Mar 16, 2016)

ChrisL said:


>



naw, I gave up on that.... men don't know how to love... not the way I want them to anyway


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 16, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


----------



## saveliberty (Mar 16, 2016)

I am completely convinced you need a guy who is really into role play, so it seems new every month or so.


----------



## Bonzi (Mar 16, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> I am completely convinced you need a guy who is really into role play, so it seems new every month or so.



Ultimately, it's more about ME than HIM.

I need a guy that totally gets me, let's me be me no matter how weird or neurotic it is.  If he even LIKES it it would be a plus!
I want him to be loving and be as fascinated with me as I am with him.  AND, I want to respect and look up to him.
That's where the issue with ME comes in.  If a guy seems like he's crazy about me for me, I lose respect for him - which is probably some sort of deep seated insecurity on my part (meaning, if he is crazy about me, something must be wrong with him!)


----------



## Bonzi (Mar 16, 2016)

I am married.
I _*do*_ think I'm married to the only person that could put up with me though....


----------



## saveliberty (Mar 16, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> Ultimately, it's more about ME than HIM.
> 
> I need a guy that totally gets me, let's me be me no matter how weird or neurotic it is.  If he even LIKES it it would be a plus!
> I want him to be loving and be as fascinated with me as I am with him.  AND, I want to respect and look up to him.
> That's where the issue with ME comes in.  If a guy seems like he's crazy about me for me, I lose respect for him - which is probably some sort of deep seated insecurity on my part (meaning, if he is crazy about me, something must be wrong with him!)



A lot of people don't get themselves.  Love and respect issues are at the heart of marriage problems.


----------



## strollingbones (Mar 16, 2016)

i am so glad with all my insecurities that i am sure of grumpy....i will admit since the cancer thing....he got a lot softer on me...he really took that no stress thing to heart..with the diabetes ..i am happy about his staying...and not staying out of some weird sense of duty


----------



## Bonzi (Mar 16, 2016)

strollingbones said:


> i am so glad with all my insecurities that i am sure of grumpy....i will admit since the cancer thing....he got a lot softer on me...he really took that no stress thing to heart..with the diabetes ..i am happy about his staying...and not staying out of some weird sense of duty



our relationship took a turn like that somewhat (in that direction, heading there....) - I was away for about 6 weeks and, it made me realize a lot of good things about our marriage.  My shenanigans on here are just that.  It's fun, but, ultimately, probably symptomatic of some sort of issue I have or something I'm not letting go of....


----------



## strollingbones (Mar 16, 2016)

seems you are asking a lot of another human being.....to love you more than you love yourself...and we all have the feeling of ..if you really only knew me...you wouldnt love me....just roll with the fact you are lucky someone does love you ....i heard a reason older couples stay together....i am no sure i believe it but it has some truth.....growing old is a new experience to us both....something we have never done before and we want to share it....outta fear? lol i am not sure on that one


----------



## saveliberty (Mar 16, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> > i am so glad with all my insecurities that i am sure of grumpy....i will admit since the cancer thing....he got a lot softer on me...he really took that no stress thing to heart..with the diabetes ..i am happy about his staying...and not staying out of some weird sense of duty
> ...



Let it go...stuck in my head from little one...argh!


----------



## strollingbones (Mar 16, 2016)

playing on the net .....i dont think that should be an issue...granted it seems there are other boards that serves the purpose a wee bit better...hell bonzi you could have been one of the five women on ashley madison.....lol.....and there is that adage....i am full of adages.....doesnt matter where you work up your appetite as long as you eat at home...


----------



## saveliberty (Mar 16, 2016)

strollingbones said:


> playing on the net .....i dont think that should be an issue...granted it seems there are other boards that serves the purpose a wee bit better...hell bonzi you could have been one of the five women on ashley madison.....lol.....and there is that adage....i am full of adages.....doesnt matter where you work up your appetite as long as you eat at home...



You catching all of this Sonny?

<covers head with paw>


----------



## Tilly (Mar 16, 2016)




----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Mar 16, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> So far, my favorite USMB posters of the month (so far) are:
> 
> WillHaftawaite
> Cassy Mo
> ...



My favourite is of course myself.

*"Ranking is based on the following: Content, Flattery, Frequency of Communication, On Line Personality"*

Yes, I rate myself on myself in all these rankings. As I choose myself, I don't have people thinking "oh so she doesn't like me now then?"


----------



## saveliberty (Mar 16, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> My favourite is of course myself.
> 
> *"Ranking is based on the following: Content, Flattery, Frequency of Communication, On Line Personality"*
> 
> Yes, I rate myself on myself in all these rankings. As I choose myself, I don't have people thinking "oh so she doesn't like me now then?"



May have to settle for accustomed Lucy.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Mar 16, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > My favourite is of course myself.
> ...



Why thank you darling


----------



## Bonzi (Mar 16, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > So far, my favorite USMB posters of the month (so far) are:
> ...



I like you too Lucy, but you are so much like me.... it's kinda weird!


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Mar 16, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...



How do you think I'm like you....and should I be worried?


----------



## Bonzi (Mar 16, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



You made yourself at home right away.
You are outspoken and not afraid to say what is on your mind, no matter how outrageous.
You are sarcastic and funny. (people will debate the funny part about myself... )


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Mar 16, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Because he's a wannabe pervert?


----------



## Bonzi (Mar 16, 2016)

No man is a wanna be pervert.  
It's inborn


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Mar 16, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...



Why thank you Bonzi  I like you also


----------



## Bonzi (Mar 16, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



Ooh hugs from a lady. Men are getting excited!


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Mar 16, 2016)

Moonglow said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



I don't have an 8-track, but I have a Magic-8 Ball.






Magic-8 Ball, can you tell me what Moonglow is babbling on about?







Oh, I thought this might be your answer


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Mar 16, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...



Many of them are always excited


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Mar 16, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> So far, my favorite USMB posters of the month (so far) are:
> 
> WillHaftawaite
> Cassy Mo
> ...



Now I am hurt...






( Yes, there is a little laughter there )


----------



## Bonzi (Mar 16, 2016)

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > So far, my favorite USMB posters of the month (so far) are:
> ...




I *LOVE* YOU BRUCE T LANEY (I do, and don't forget it....)


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Mar 16, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...



Hey I love him more than you  

That's *LOVE* him....so, you maybe want to start trouble huh?


----------



## Bonzi (Mar 16, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > Bruce_T_Laney said:
> ...



well I guess he can choose, but since I'm leaving soon, I guess I'll be the loser


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Mar 16, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...



Oh no, why are you leaving?


----------



## Bonzi (Mar 16, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



Not til the end of April, but, until then I get to wreak all kinds of havoc....


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Mar 16, 2016)

Hey I am in the top 5 of something!


----------



## Bonzi (Mar 16, 2016)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Hey I am in the top 5 of something!



you're also the only man on the board I would consider dating if I were single


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Mar 16, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > Hey I am in the top 5 of something!
> ...



Well hell...that made my day!


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Mar 16, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> I am married.
> I _*do*_ think I'm married to the only person that could put up with me though....



Then don't give that up. Work thru it and realize there are 'seasons' to your feelings. Other than thru the honeymoon stage, couples are rarely 'in love' with each other at the same time. He probably does 'get you' like you want him too, but just has other things going on to show it to your current satisfaction. Marriage isn't a constant joyride, it's a commitment. (yes I know, it's also confused with being 'committed' as in mental hospital, but go with it)

Besides, regardless of how young or old you are.......do you really want to have to start over & 'retrain' someone else, when you're already half way there with this guy?


----------



## Bonzi (Mar 16, 2016)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > iamwhatiseem said:
> ...



it's 100% true .... glad to have made your day


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Mar 16, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> > Damn, woman. You need help.
> ...



Where you going?


----------



## Bonzi (Mar 16, 2016)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > Iceweasel said:
> ...



well i won't be "gone gone" just I won't be top poster of the month or anything like that - just kinda hanging around here and there... it's a long story I will share with you on PM


----------



## Moonglow (Mar 16, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...


----------



## Bonzi (Mar 16, 2016)

Moonglow said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > iamwhatiseem said:
> ...



Dumb employees are often best.  As long as they are smart enough to do their job, but dumb enough you can control them.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 16, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...



Well, I think the two of you should hook up!


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 16, 2016)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > Iceweasel said:
> ...



You want to hook up with The Bonze, don't you?


----------



## Moonglow (Mar 16, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...


He's carrying wood for her already...


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 16, 2016)

Moonglow said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > iamwhatiseem said:
> ...



Surprisingly, a lot of guys are into it.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 16, 2016)

Come on, you two!  I'm trying to play matchmaker here!


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Mar 16, 2016)

You guys are funny.
If someone pays me a compliment, I consider it a good thing. 
Lower the caffeine guys.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 16, 2016)

iamwhatiseem said:


> You guys are funny.
> If someone pays me a compliment, I consider it a good thing.
> Lower the caffeine guys.



You like ass kissers?    Oh, as long as it's your ass getting kissed.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Mar 16, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > You guys are funny.
> ...



Okay that's two... keep it up gal...


----------



## charwin95 (Mar 16, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...



Bonzi, I was just wondering..... Do you have a job or something?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Mar 16, 2016)

charwin95 said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...



Bonzi has I think....15 children, it's something like 15 children....including FIVE sets of twins  

Hey Bonzi


----------



## Bonzi (Mar 18, 2016)

UPDATED:  *Bonzi's Top 5*  (as of Friday:  3/18/16)

QuickHitCurepon 
WinterBorn 
Iceweasel 
Lumpy 1 
Muhammed 

This time, based on frequency of contact/discussion... and forthrightness


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Mar 18, 2016)

Alright, I made a short list...


----------



## Bonzi (Mar 18, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> UPDATED:  *Bonzi's Top 5*  (as of Friday:  3/18/16)
> 
> QuickHitCurepon
> WinterBorn
> ...



QuickHitCurepon  you didn't even thank the list that you were on!  dude!!!!


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Mar 18, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> UPDATED:  *Bonzi's Top 5*  (as of Friday:  3/18/16)
> 
> QuickHitCurepon
> WinterBorn
> ...



Aww...I fell out of it...


----------



## WinterBorn (Mar 18, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> UPDATED:  *Bonzi's Top 5*  (as of Friday:  3/18/16)
> 
> QuickHitCurepon
> WinterBorn
> ...



I made the list!!    I am honored and flattered.

I do like the way you appreciate openness, even when you disagree with them.  And your lack of judgemental attitude is refreshing.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Mar 18, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > UPDATED:  *Bonzi's Top 5*  (as of Friday:  3/18/16)
> ...



I was getting around to it. Keep your pants on.

I wanted to read the thread first. What a great idea.


----------



## Bonzi (Mar 18, 2016)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...



... first guy that has ever told me to keep my pants on ...


----------



## Iceweasel (Mar 18, 2016)

No gift cards or nothing for making the short list? 
What the hell!


----------



## WinterBorn (Mar 18, 2016)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...



You want Bonzi to keep her pants on?    Hmmm, you and I differ on that point.


----------



## Bonzi (Mar 18, 2016)

WinterBorn said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...



GMTA


----------



## Bonzi (Mar 18, 2016)

Iceweasel said:


> No gift cards or nothing for making the short list?
> What the hell!



When I get rich, I'll send a limo over for a night out on the town.  How's that?


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Mar 18, 2016)

I hope to make your top 10 list, but I would wait at least until the :17:'s come.


----------



## Bonzi (Mar 18, 2016)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> I hope to make your top 10 list, but I would wait at least until the :17:'s come.



no clue what that means..... :17:'s?


----------



## WinterBorn (Mar 18, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...



You beat me to it.   And yeah, I will fall into the crowded side that had rather you take them off.  lol'


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Mar 18, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > I hope to make your top 10 list, but I would wait at least until the :17:'s come.
> ...



They will have joined USMB in 2017. I am a :13: which is a lucky number for me since I was that number in my first year of Little League, when I went undefeated as a pitcher.


----------



## Muhammed (Mar 18, 2016)

Bonzi 
Moonglow
Pogo
ChrisL
SarahG


----------



## Bonzi (Mar 18, 2016)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > UPDATED:  *Bonzi's Top 5*  (as of Friday:  3/18/16)
> ...



but you still have that "special" place!


----------



## Bonzi (Mar 18, 2016)

Muhammed said:


> Bonzi
> Moonglow
> Pogo
> ChrisL
> SarahG



you should @ their names so they can see!

ChrisL 
Moonglow 
Pogo 
Sarah G


----------



## Moonglow (Mar 18, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...


He could smell the reek...


----------



## Bonzi (Mar 18, 2016)

Moonglow said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



oh stop being jelly!


----------



## Moonglow (Mar 18, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 18, 2016)

Moonglow said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...



You can't stop being jelly?  Of people online that you barely know, if at all?  Sounds like you may have some issues.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 18, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...



Yeah, I'm also not into all that "lovey dovey" stuff with people that I don't really know well.    That is just not who I am.  I don't really believe that you "love" any of these people either though.


----------



## Moonglow (Mar 18, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...


You are number one to wrongly interpret today's brain teaser from Moon...


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 18, 2016)

Do you think it is rather strange to become obsessed or have an attraction to a person that you don't even really know?  Do you think that is a sign of some . . . disorder perhaps?  

I mean, I suppose that might be normal for a teenager, but for an adult person who has actually been in and experienced the ins and outs of an actual relationship?  Yikes!  Lol.


----------



## Moonglow (Mar 18, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > iamwhatiseem said:
> ...


It comes from a desire within....the person extolling the dreamscape..or fantasy..


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 18, 2016)

Moonglow said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...



She said to stop being jelly and you responded with "I can't."  Lol.  What does that mean to you?


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 18, 2016)

Moonglow said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...



It comes from some kind of insecurity and low self esteem, a strong desire to be "accepted" by everyone, etc.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 18, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...



Like this.  Perfect example.    I just hope you are joking around here.  Lol.  That not normal.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 18, 2016)

Okay, my turn to ask a question of you Bonzi.  Do you feel that you have a strong need to be accepted by everyone and to try to make everyone like you at any cost?  Does this do something for your self esteem?


----------



## Moonglow (Mar 18, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Notice the overlay of the symbol to ban or stop? Which would make it the opposite of what I was making you think I was intending to say...


----------



## Moonglow (Mar 18, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Okay, my turn to ask a question of you Bonzi.  Do you feel that you have a strong need to be accepted by everyone and to try to make everyone like you at any cost?  Does this do something for your self esteem?


While you feel the need to distance yourself because of previous pain and suffering?


----------



## Bonzi (Mar 18, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Okay, my turn to ask a question of you Bonzi.  Do you feel that you have a strong need to be accepted by everyone and to try to make everyone like you at any cost?  Does this do something for your self esteem?



No.  I just think it's fun to talk to a lot of people on line.  Even if they are talking to each other and it doesn't involve me.  If I can come up with something that is interesting to other people, it makes me feel good.

Other than spending time with family, watching sports and attending sporting event and going out to eat, I don't really get to socialize that much.  I mean, I CAN but, it's easier to be "myself" here....


----------



## Bonzi (Mar 18, 2016)

Moonglow said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...



He "can't" "can't" - double negative


----------



## Moonglow (Mar 18, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Okay, my turn to ask a question of you Bonzi.  Do you feel that you have a strong need to be accepted by everyone and to try to make everyone like you at any cost?  Does this do something for your self esteem?
> ...


Which self are you,,,today?


----------



## Moonglow (Mar 18, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


But you know I was fibbing about it in the first place....


----------



## Bonzi (Mar 18, 2016)

Moonglow said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



hmmmm not sure yet.  Probably the more logical, but somewhat playful one.
Definitely not the feisty/attitudinal one.... have to watch the grandkid later so, I need to be sweet


----------



## Moonglow (Mar 18, 2016)

I, can never stop....

It's my addiction....

Since I gave up sex..............


----------



## Bonzi (Mar 18, 2016)

Moonglow said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...



yer just a big silly, but I love you anyway


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 18, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Okay, my turn to ask a question of you Bonzi.  Do you feel that you have a strong need to be accepted by everyone and to try to make everyone like you at any cost?  Does this do something for your self esteem?
> ...



You seem to come across as rather "needy."  I'm not trying to insult you.  I'm just making an observation.  And just because you don't socialize much does not mean that you don't have a need to be accepted by others.


----------



## Moonglow (Mar 18, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...


Until yo remember why you did not have another,, one when you decided to stop having more....


----------



## Moonglow (Mar 18, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...


Awwww.....stop it...I'm getting a boner........


----------



## Bonzi (Mar 18, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



No one wants to be an isolationist!  I'm realistic, some people will like me some not so much.
I'm not going to try and be someone I'm not for acceptance .....


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 18, 2016)

Moonglow said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Okay, my turn to ask a question of you Bonzi.  Do you feel that you have a strong need to be accepted by everyone and to try to make everyone like you at any cost?  Does this do something for your self esteem?
> ...



Yes, I can admit that I do this.  I have lost people that are VERY close to me in the past and have suffered a great deal because of it.  I put up walls and avoid "closeness" to avoid getting hurt.  I don't even like to own pets because I know that when they die, it is going to hurt.    I know these things about myself, but it is NOT easy to change those habits.


----------



## Bonzi (Mar 18, 2016)

Moonglow said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...



not true, but that is pretty hot if you can give someone a boner......


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 18, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...



As someone from the outside looking in, I see it a lot differently.  I'm sure I'm not the only one either.


----------



## Bonzi (Mar 18, 2016)

I think I have been through so much I'm at the point of "what the hell"...


----------



## Moonglow (Mar 18, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...


I always had no problem popping up when having close playtime...


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 18, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...



So, you really do love these people online?


----------



## Bonzi (Mar 18, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



well see, I really don't care what you or someone else thinks.
this is me.  like it or not.
what you believe is your belief - I'm not going to try to change it by altering my words or actions...


----------



## Moonglow (Mar 18, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> I think I have been through so much I'm at the point of "what the hell"...


What else do you expect at your age....??

That is why I am moving in a different direction than before....


----------



## Bonzi (Mar 18, 2016)

Moonglow said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...



such a way with words.... my sweet sweet MG......


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 18, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> I think I have been through so much I'm at the point of "what the hell"...



Such as?  I haven't been completely honest here about my life with people just because I feel it's none of their damn business.  I actually had two children and I lost one of my children.  That's all I'm going to say about it, because I really don't want to go into any details.  That was years ago, and I do well on most days.  Of course, like anyone else, I have my bad days and good days.


----------



## Bonzi (Mar 18, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



I like talking to them. I don't know any of them personally....


----------



## Moonglow (Mar 18, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...


Depends, some days it's a haze..But thanks..I have spent a lifetime prosing and polishing my mass communication skills...


----------



## Bonzi (Mar 18, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > I think I have been through so much I'm at the point of "what the hell"...
> ...



Yeah well, I really don't want to go into it - I come here to get away from that.


----------



## Moonglow (Mar 18, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > I think I have been through so much I'm at the point of "what the hell"...
> ...


----------



## Moonglow (Mar 18, 2016)

gotta take my bitch's to see the vet....brb


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 18, 2016)

Moonglow said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...



I still have my feelings.  I just don't feel the need to share them with strangers.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 18, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...



Get away from what


Bonzi said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...



I thought you liked that shit???  What are you hiding?


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 18, 2016)

Moonglow said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...



Believe it or not, you really DO need to get over it.  You could not function normally in society otherwise.  I have to work, I have a lot of things I have to do, and I cannot dwell on it and feel sorry for myself all the time.  I also HATE crying.  It makes me feel like shit and gives me a gigantic headache.  I avoid thinking about it.  When it just pops into my head, I push it away because I HAVE to.  If you dwell on this kind of shit, it can drive you insane.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 18, 2016)

Working and keeping yourself busy really does help.  Everyone is different, and it doesn't "help" me personally to dwell on things. 

Talking about it is useless as well.  It doesn't CHANGE anything.  It really doesn't make me feel any better to talk about it.  In fact, it makes me feel a lot worse most of the time.  I have days when I feel fine and deal just fine.  I have some days when I'm not doing so well, and then I either just go to sleep or get busy doing something to take my mind off it.


----------



## Bonzi (Mar 18, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Only personal life stuff that I'm not willing to share.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 18, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...



Why not share?  Nobody here knows you, and nobody REALLY cares, so what do you have to lose?


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 18, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...



To quote Hildebeast, AT this point what difference does it make?  Lol.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 18, 2016)

One of the reasons why I don't like to share with people about my issues is because there is nothing WORSE than pity.  I hate that so much.  People tend to feel uncomfortable around me when I tell them things, they don't know what to say, and I can see the "pity" in their faces.  I'm very strong and I don't need any pity.  I also don't like to be the big downer of the party.


----------



## Bonzi (Mar 18, 2016)

I don't like that either.  (Pity)

Plus, I don't think (most, not all) people really care.  Most people want to be around people that are up beat, happy, fun.
People don't want to be dragged down in negativity.

There are a handful of people that I can talk to about stuff, that really care, listen and have compassion.  I go to them when/if needed.

I have seen it (in church actually a lot) - if I mention anything negative I noticethem looking away (like they are trying to escape) - so, I really try never to talk about anything negative at all.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 18, 2016)

Now I regret sharing that.  Just forget about it, please.    Lol.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 18, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> I don't like that either.  (Pity)
> 
> Plus, I don't think (most, not all) people really care.  Most people want to be around people that are up beat, happy, fun.
> People don't want to be dragged down in negativity.
> ...



Well, I guess this would be the perfect place to share.  You can't see how they're looking at you.    None of these people are a part of your life, so . . . doesn't really make too much of a difference since we are pretty anonymous here.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 18, 2016)

I was a member of an online support type forum before for parents who lost children, and it was terrible.  Every day I would read these horribly sad stories.  At first it helped because I realized that I was not alone and other people actually were going through similar things.  After a while, I saw that it really wasn't helping me to "move on."  I was stuck at a certain point because of it.  That's when I quit that and never went back.  It doesn't do any good to sit and dwell on the things that . . . hurt.  At least not for me.  I like to be happy and upbeat.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 18, 2016)

Another thing I'd like to add is that if you have children that depend on you, you HAVE to be able to focus on them.  Wallowing in your sadness doesn't really help them either.  In fact, I think it can do damage to them.  That is another reason why I don't.  My other son still needed me, and I want him to be healthy mentally and well adjusted as possible.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 18, 2016)

Two years following my son's death, my father passed on.  He had always been a HUGE drinker, but after his split with my mother and death of his grandson, he just couldn't deal and picked up the drinking to the point where he wasn't eating anything and just consuming beer all day long.  He refused to see a doctor and was really sick.  He was always a clean person who took two showers per day.  Towards the end, he wasn't even showering anymore.  He looked and smelled like a homeless man, and of course it took it's toll on his body and he died of cirrhosis of the liver.  I know that he did it on purpose because he didn't want to live anymore and that was his way of committing suicide.  So there, now you know some of my deepest darkest secrets.  Happy?


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Mar 18, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Two years following my son's death, my father passed on.  He had always been a HUGE drinker, but after his split with my mother and death of his grandson, he just couldn't deal and picked up the drinking to the point where he wasn't eating anything and just consuming beer all day long.  He refused to see a doctor and was really sick.  He was always a clean person who took two showers per day.  Towards the end, he wasn't even showering anymore.  He looked and smelled like a homeless man, and of course it took it's toll on his body and he died of cirrhosis of the liver.  I know that he did it on purpose because he didn't want to live anymore and that was his way of committing suicide.  So there, now you know some of my deepest darkest secrets.  Happy?



 When my son was 4 he contracted that super serious flu that kids were dying of years ago. He was in the hospital for 6 days. At the worst point there was 2 RT's and a doctor working on him in the room trying to get him to breathe. When the spell first started before the team got there, he looked at me with absolute terror in his eyes. I am super Dad, I am supposed to fix everything. I could do nothing.
  After they got him to breathe and his oxygen levels stable...the brevity of the situation really hit me. We could have lost him. And the last look I would have from my son was THAT look.
   I will never-ever forget that moment.
But he is here. We didn't lose him. 
  But I have thought about the what ifs...horror. And you went through that. The worst of it anyway. So yes, I imagine you are strong. You have to be for the ones left. Good for you for knowing that. I don't feel pity for you. Sadness of course, but also admiration for not letting it ruin you.


----------



## Manonthestreet (Mar 18, 2016)

Marriage camp? Kind where they put you in paradise and hell at same time, then turn up the pressure to see if anything is left. Net connections in those places always spotty to non existant,.


----------



## Bonzi (Mar 19, 2016)

Top 5 today (plus, most likely to date if single):

baileyn45 
sealybobo 
Cassy Mo 
QuickHitCurepon 
Lucy Hamilton 

And, most likely to date if single (and if they were interested)  shadow355


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Mar 19, 2016)

There's nothing we couldn't do.


----------



## Bonzi (Mar 19, 2016)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> There's nothing we couldn't do.



it's kinda scary...!


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Mar 19, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > There's nothing we couldn't do.
> ...



We would need a lot of help from above. And a lot of time.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Mar 19, 2016)

I am probably too old for you. 

Although...


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Mar 19, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Do you think it is rather strange to become obsessed or have an attraction to a person that you don't even really know?  Do you think that is a sign of some . . . disorder perhaps?
> 
> I mean, I suppose that might be normal for a teenager, but for an adult person who has actually been in and experienced the ins and outs of an actual relationship?  Yikes!  Lol.



It is the more you dream, the more possibilities there are down the line, rather than characterizing it as "obsession."


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Mar 19, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Two years following my son's death, my father passed on.  He had always been a HUGE drinker, but after his split with my mother and death of his grandson, he just couldn't deal and picked up the drinking to the point where he wasn't eating anything and just consuming beer all day long.  He refused to see a doctor and was really sick.  He was always a clean person who took two showers per day.  Towards the end, he wasn't even showering anymore.  He looked and smelled like a homeless man, and of course it took it's toll on his body and he died of cirrhosis of the liver.  I know that he did it on purpose because he didn't want to live anymore and that was his way of committing suicide.  So there, now you know some of my deepest darkest secrets.  Happy?



That's never related to suicide in any way, except in the abstract sense. Suicide is a _single_ deliberate act and nothing else.


----------



## Kat (Mar 19, 2016)




----------



## Moonglow (Mar 20, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


I have ten dogs and 4 kids,, along with three ex wives..I tear down walls and live with the pain, it let's me know I'm alive...


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Mar 20, 2016)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



BTW In the minors, I played for Cabaña Hyatt House. I only went two seasons and played for National Press in the PCL league. My pitching career became dubious quickly as soon as I realized how easy it was for batters to hit home runs off of me.

Crowne Plaza Palo Alto

https://m.facebook.com/notes/crowne-plaza-palo-alto/history-of-the-cabana/47371121707/

In the next article, it talks about Steve Young. When I was there, he lived a few blocks from my mom's house.

Palo Alto History

I can see the Cabaña building from my balcony on the third floor.


----------



## fbj (Mar 20, 2016)

Moonglow said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...




f I had to go to a house with 4 kids and 2 dogs I would dive off the nearest bridge  LOL


----------



## Bonzi (Mar 21, 2016)

We have one life on this Earth to live.  (though, some disagree with that)
But let's assume we do.

Make the most of it and find joy in everything you can.
If not, consider it a learning and/or character building experience.

Being negative about yourself or others only brings _*you*_ down...


----------



## Geaux4it (Mar 21, 2016)

Before you go, are you going to go out in style?  Will you post some nudies/panty shots or something? 

-Geaux


----------



## Bonzi (Mar 21, 2016)

Geaux4it said:


> Before you go, are you going to go out in style?  Will you post some nudies/panty shots or something?
> 
> -Geaux



No, not nudes.  I may post more pics - we'll see..... I'm not leaving like forever, just won't be on all the time like I am now, or very very little.


----------



## Geaux4it (Mar 21, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> > Before you go, are you going to go out in style?  Will you post some nudies/panty shots or something?
> ...



Ok, then w'ell settle for the panty shots. lol

-Geaux


----------



## fbj (Mar 21, 2016)

Do u ever plan to walk on my  back?


----------



## ZackB (Mar 21, 2016)

fbj said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


If they had to rely on you for support they would be jumping off the bridge too.


----------



## ZackB (Mar 21, 2016)

Geaux4it said:


> Before you go, are you going to go out in style?  Will you post some nudies/panty shots or something?
> 
> -Geaux


Is Bonzi finally going to kill herself? I have been gone for a few days.


----------



## ZackB (Mar 21, 2016)

Bonzi, are you just going to go quietly or do something special? Like a murder-suicide with your impotent hubby, or a suicide by cop?


----------



## ZackB (Mar 21, 2016)




----------



## Geaux4it (Mar 21, 2016)

Maybe someone will get a lovely 'salad toss' rimny

Geaux


----------



## Bonzi (Mar 21, 2016)

Geaux4it said:


> Maybe someone will get a lovely 'salad toss' rimny
> 
> Geaux



gross.  you read too much press


----------



## Bonzi (Mar 21, 2016)

ZackB said:


> Bonzi, are you just going to go quietly or do something special? Like a murder-suicide with your impotent hubby, or a suicide by cop?



ZB you make me laugh every time you post.  Hilarious!


----------



## Bonzi (Mar 21, 2016)

Oh everyone wants their last wishes fulfilled.
Maybe I better not leave, will have to figure out a way to hang around....


----------



## fbj (Mar 21, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> Oh everyone wants their last wishes fulfilled.
> Maybe I better not leave, will have to figure out a way to hang around....




Dance on top of me with your shoes off


----------



## Bonzi (Mar 21, 2016)

I know girls are so jealous all the great guys are after me!


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 21, 2016)

Moonglow said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...



You do things your way, I do things my way.


----------



## ZackB (Mar 21, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


You mean $20 for a handy?


----------



## Moonglow (Mar 21, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> I know girls are so jealous all the great guys are after me!


For what?
You don't have sex and you don't cook, what good are you?


----------



## Moonglow (Mar 21, 2016)

ZackB said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...


A little more for a happy ending...


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 21, 2016)

Moonglow said:


> ZackB said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


----------



## ZackB (Mar 21, 2016)

Moonglow said:


> ZackB said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Ha ha ha... No, no, no...


----------



## fbj (Mar 21, 2016)

I want chris to massage my face with her feet


----------



## ZackB (Mar 21, 2016)

fbj said:


> I want chris to massage my face with her feet


That is fucking gross. What is with you and feet?


----------



## fbj (Mar 21, 2016)

ZackB said:


> fbj said:
> 
> 
> > I want chris to massage my face with her feet
> ...




Isn't  it only gross if her feet is UGLY and DIRTY?    But if she has clean and gorgeous toes why is it gross?


----------



## ZackB (Mar 21, 2016)

fbj said:


> ZackB said:
> 
> 
> > fbj said:
> ...


You are sexualizing something that is not sexual. That is a fetish. It's the same as liking to be shit on, literally. Both are fetishes, and both reveal some underlying psychological malfunction. Normal people are not into feet, or being shit on.


----------



## fbj (Mar 21, 2016)

ZackB said:


> fbj said:
> 
> 
> > ZackB said:
> ...



Oh you like your face to be SAT on by a women.    If you say No you lying


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Mar 21, 2016)

ZackB said:


> fbj said:
> 
> 
> > I want chris to massage my face with her feet
> ...



There's nothing wrong with feet, if they're clean and the toenails are clean. I myself have a thing about ears.


----------



## ZackB (Mar 21, 2016)

fbj said:


> ZackB said:
> 
> 
> > fbj said:
> ...


If a bitch sits on your face you eat her out. There is nothing fetish about that; she's putting her pussy in your face. Normal people don't like feet in their face. 

The fuck is wrong with you?


----------



## ZackB (Mar 21, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> ZackB said:
> 
> 
> > fbj said:
> ...


Well at least they don't normally grow bacteria and fungus like feet.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Mar 21, 2016)

ZackB said:


> fbj said:
> 
> 
> > ZackB said:
> ...



Some people like to suck toes.


----------



## fbj (Mar 21, 2016)

ZackB said:


> fbj said:
> 
> 
> > ZackB said:
> ...




I also like to put a passion mark on a woman's ass, is that weird too?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Mar 21, 2016)

fbj said:


> ZackB said:
> 
> 
> > fbj said:
> ...



You wouldn't be allowed to do that with my ass


----------



## fbj (Mar 21, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> fbj said:
> 
> 
> > ZackB said:
> ...




Why not?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Mar 21, 2016)

fbj said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > fbj said:
> ...



Are you meaning biting the ass?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Mar 21, 2016)

fbj said:


> I want chris to massage my face with her feet



I like having Kid A and Kid B's feet in my face, their feet are very soft and smell nice.


----------



## Bonzi (Mar 22, 2016)

Moonglow said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > I know girls are so jealous all the great guys are after me!
> ...



just more proof men are dumb


----------



## Bonzi (Mar 22, 2016)

Moonglow said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > I know girls are so jealous all the great guys are after me!
> ...



... oh and my amazing personality don't forget


----------



## Bonzi (Mar 22, 2016)

Today's Top 5:

WillHaftawaite 
G.T.
Esmeralda 
strollingbones 
saveliberty


----------



## Esmeralda (Mar 22, 2016)

fbj said:


> ZackB said:
> 
> 
> > fbj said:
> ...


It's fetishy.


----------



## fbj (Mar 22, 2016)

Esmeralda said:


> fbj said:
> 
> 
> > ZackB said:
> ...




So you wouldn't massage a guy's face with your feet?


----------



## Esmeralda (Mar 22, 2016)

No.


----------



## fbj (Mar 22, 2016)

Esmeralda said:


> No.


 
You would be a boring girlfriend


----------



## ZackB (Mar 22, 2016)

fbj said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > fbj said:
> ...


Dude, it is sick; ergo, YOU are sick.


----------



## jillian (Mar 22, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> So far, my favorite USMB posters of the month (so far) are:
> 
> WillHaftawaite
> Cassy Mo
> ...



did anyone ask?


----------



## fbj (Mar 22, 2016)

ZackB said:


> fbj said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...




You sound like a faggot.   Real rap


----------



## saveliberty (Mar 22, 2016)

jillian said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > So far, my favorite USMB posters of the month (so far) are:
> ...



Prolly defcon....

...he will not take third well...


----------



## ZackB (Mar 22, 2016)

fbj said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > No.
> ...


Ever try having a girl stick her big toe up your ass? Now THAT'S some fun - Especially black girls! Black girls have an extra bone in their big toe that works as a fulcrum so that they can massage your prostate. You ought to try it, dude, and leave those smelly feet alone. You will come buckets!!


----------



## ZackB (Mar 22, 2016)

fbj said:


> ZackB said:
> 
> 
> > fbj said:
> ...


No, I'm just not gross.


----------



## Esmeralda (Mar 22, 2016)

fbj said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > No.
> ...


For someone with a fetish about a woman massaging his face with her feet.


----------



## fbj (Mar 22, 2016)

ZackB said:


> fbj said:
> 
> 
> > ZackB said:
> ...



.straight men don't use the word gross


----------



## fbj (Mar 22, 2016)

Esmeralda said:


> fbj said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...




So u closed minded


----------



## ZackB (Mar 22, 2016)

fbj said:


> ZackB said:
> 
> 
> > fbj said:
> ...


Yes, we do. You are awfully defensive when talking about gayness. Are you sure there isn't a little homo in you?


----------



## ZackB (Mar 22, 2016)

fbj said:


> ZackB said:
> 
> 
> > fbj said:
> ...


Tell you what, fbj, let's do an exercise. Let's take photos of our dicks and send them to each other. If you can look at it and not get aroused then you are straight. Otherwise you owe me a blow job. How about it?


----------



## fbj (Mar 22, 2016)

ZackB said:


> fbj said:
> 
> 
> > ZackB said:
> ...




Gross is a woman's word


----------



## ZackB (Mar 22, 2016)

fbj said:


> ZackB said:
> 
> 
> > fbj said:
> ...


No, fbj is not real. He's a fake persona.


----------



## fbj (Mar 22, 2016)

ZackB said:


> fbj said:
> 
> 
> > ZackB said:
> ...




I'm confident your real name is "BRUCIE"


----------



## defcon4 (Mar 22, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...


No, I did not ask. She was very bitchy yesterday what was unwarranted....


----------



## saveliberty (Mar 22, 2016)

defcon4 said:


> No, I did not ask. She was very bitchy yesterday what was unwarranted....



Have to roll with it def.  Could have been a test of who is nice when she is not?  Even if she was having a bad day, what should we do as friends?


----------



## defcon4 (Mar 22, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> > No, I did not ask. She was very bitchy yesterday what was unwarranted....
> ...


Yeah... I just walked off. It is the simplest way to deal with a pissed off woman...Then, come back when she cooled her ass off....


----------



## Bonzi (Mar 22, 2016)

defcon4 said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...



boo hoo


----------



## Bonzi (Mar 22, 2016)

defcon4 said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...



Always warranted.  You are never there for me when I need you.....


----------



## defcon4 (Mar 22, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...


I am not biting. You can wind the line back on the reel.


----------



## BULLDOG (Mar 22, 2016)

Esmeralda said:


> fbj said:
> 
> 
> > ZackB said:
> ...



So? Some fetishes can be fun. The key is to do them along with. Not instead of.


----------



## Bonzi (Mar 22, 2016)

defcon4 said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > defcon4 said:
> ...



I knew you'd give up on me eventually.  I wear everyone down....


----------



## saveliberty (Mar 22, 2016)

defcon4 said:


> Yeah... I just walked off. It is the simplest way to deal with a pissed off woman...Then, come back when she cooled her ass off....



She can read this too.


----------



## saveliberty (Mar 22, 2016)

Gee, being nice cost me exactly nothing....


----------



## defcon4 (Mar 22, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> She can read this too.


Opps! Too late now..... Fuck!


----------



## Bonzi (Mar 22, 2016)

defcon4 said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > defcon4 said:
> ...



well I still love you anyway and you will always be my white knight.......


----------



## defcon4 (Mar 22, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> I knew you'd give up on me eventually. I wear everyone down....


Who said I gave up? Read it again.... pay attention to the "come back....." part...


----------



## Bonzi (Mar 22, 2016)

I'm never really mad... no on the board... now if you get a PM from me.....


----------



## Bonzi (Mar 22, 2016)

defcon4 said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > I knew you'd give up on me eventually. I wear everyone down....
> ...



yeah i just caught that.. moving too fast


----------



## defcon4 (Mar 22, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> I'm never really mad... no on the board... now if you get a PM from me.....


That's always a pleasure to read... so, there you have it....


----------



## defcon4 (Mar 22, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> well I still love you anyway and you will always be my white knight.......


----------



## saveliberty (Mar 22, 2016)

I don't care how much the job pays, I am not wearing little wings and carrying around a bow & arrow.


----------



## Bonzi (Mar 22, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> I don't care how much the job pays, I am not wearing little wings and carrying around a bow & arrow.



You don't seem fully invested in the effort anyway....


----------



## defcon4 (Mar 22, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > I don't care how much the job pays, I am not wearing little wings and carrying around a bow & arrow.
> ...


Why would you worry about that?


----------



## Bonzi (Mar 22, 2016)

defcon4 said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...



Have you always been a jealous guy?


----------



## saveliberty (Mar 22, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > I don't care how much the job pays, I am not wearing little wings and carrying around a bow & arrow.
> ...



I am not a fan of heights.


----------



## saveliberty (Mar 22, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> Have you always been a jealous guy?



Kind of an ugly trait huh?


----------



## defcon4 (Mar 22, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> Have you always been a jealous guy?


Am I jealous?


----------



## Bonzi (Mar 22, 2016)

defcon4 said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > Have you always been a jealous guy?
> ...



I don't know. Are you?  Would you admit it if you were?
You'll make my final Top 5 - that's all that matters, right?


----------



## Bonzi (Mar 22, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > Have you always been a jealous guy?
> ...



I like jealousy. As long as it's not like psycho jealousy...


----------



## defcon4 (Mar 22, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...


I am not worried about that. We will continue to talk as before on the phone.... Just keep my number when you buy a new phone, although I got yours etched into one of my three brain cells.


----------



## Bonzi (Mar 22, 2016)

defcon4 said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > defcon4 said:
> ...


555-1212 ... not hard to remember


----------



## saveliberty (Mar 22, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> 555-1212 ... not hard to remember



Replaced BR-549?


----------



## Bonzi (Mar 22, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > 555-1212 ... not hard to remember
> ...



I wanted to laugh but not sure what means - really really old numbers?


----------



## saveliberty (Mar 22, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...



G-o-o-g-l-e it.


----------



## Bonzi (Mar 22, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...



Junior Samples?


----------



## Bonzi (Mar 22, 2016)

I'm fast... and smart


----------



## saveliberty (Mar 22, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> I'm fast... and smart



I did not have to google...


----------



## Bonzi (Mar 22, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > I'm fast... and smart
> ...



yeah well you are an old fart


----------



## saveliberty (Mar 22, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...



Three years your senior...that is all...you have shoes older than that right?


----------



## Bonzi (Mar 22, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...



ha!  i'm too intelligent to watch Junior Samples! corny!


----------

